# best bow package for beginner adult bowhunter?



## game_reaper91 (May 30, 2011)

bowtech assassin


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

x2 on the Assassin.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Get 50/60lb. Why kill yourself learning, keep it easy


----------



## ete203 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its hard for us to tell you because we don't know what your looking for. Are you looking for speed? Smooth draw? Combination of both? But the most important thing to do is to find a good pro shop and test out every bow they have to get a feel for what each company's bows are like.


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

50/60# 2011 OR 2012 DREAMSEASON EVO 6 or 7 ! DRAW LENGTH adjust from 25-30 get new #70 limbs later if ya want for $130 and resale value is great or hand it down to youngster at short draw for no cost in mods or cams! Just my opinion ?


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

For your money if you dont want to dive in head first I would suggest a Martin Bengal with good sights and rest. Otherwise I would say throw down 1300 for a set up Mathews or Hoyt and you won't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

brute x by pse


----------



## dotson636 (Dec 20, 2010)

X 3 on the Assassin!!!!


----------



## blakbelt (Jan 6, 2012)

x 4 on the Assassin, bought one this year, love it.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

bowtech assasin and the pse brute force are good choices.I would say to only get 50-60lbs as well when youre starting out.welcome to AT


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

x 5 on the Assassin. Great value for money


----------



## pwb87 (Oct 17, 2004)

Check out the Quest Rogue, nice bow for 399.00.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

most importantly though is to go out and shoot them before you buy anything as see which one feels right to you


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

any mid to higher end bow from any good manufacturer will do the trick. with your draw length you can go with some of the lower braceheight speed bows and be just fine. if you're not sure if you want to dump alot of money into this sport start off with a nice used bow from the classified secton here on AT. lots of great bows at decent prices. i would recommend getting a used bow from the classifieds on AT because you will get a high performance bow that will retain it's resale value if and when you decide to upgrade for a brand new model. you can get a flagship bow that was made a couple of years ago for about 2/3 the retail price and shoots just like the day it came to the proshop.


----------



## BuckeyeNation (Jan 18, 2012)

Diamond outlaw, bowtech assasin, Martin also has good packages.


----------



## pikecntyhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

mission venture or the bowtech assasin,both are nice setups


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Mission Endeavor is reasonable and a very nice bow.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in the same boat as you are but I ended up gettting a Quest Hammer. Bought it right and picked all the parts up for it right here on AT classified (WARNING: very addicting). I am happy with it for the $$$ I spent.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Bowtech Assasin or a Hoyt Vector 35


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

chaded said:


> x2 on the Assassin.


x infinity!


----------



## sbflwv (Dec 20, 2010)

Dont go cheap just because you are a beginner. You really do get what you pay for when it comes to archery equipment and you wont have to spend money upgrading in a few months. All the top end bows from the major manufacturers are great, just depends on what shoots/feels best to you. Just remember the bow is only one part of the equasion. Arrows and accesories can make your head spin trying to figure out whats best. Most new "package deal" bows go pretty cheap on the accesories. There are some really nice used package deals on here. Just do some research on equipment before making a decision.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

mattblaue said:


> i havent done any bowhunting or archery but i catch on fast. im not a big guy either. 60-70lb pull 27 in draw. whats a GOOD compound bow?


shoot a bunch of different bows, the one you like best is a GOOD bow


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

187 BOWHUNTER said:


> shoot a bunch of different bows, the one you like best is a GOOD bow


What he said. Give Quest a good hard look and shoot them if you get a chance to see how they fit. They have top end bows for a working man's budget. Believe it or not you don't have to buy a Hoyt or Mathews because you think by spending more money equals getting a better bow. Not always the case, I shoot better then plenty of "big name bow company" shooters, and I like my rig better too! It's all in what fits.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Go to a bowshop and get a used bow, you will gain a lot of knowledge help with bow setup and you will probably get more bow for the money than if you buy a mid priced ready to shoot bow. The ready to shoot bows have poor arrow rests and quivers and sights, so if you get a used one right now when it isn't deer season you can concentrate on sights and rest which are more important than a quiver anyway.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

PSE Rally!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bowtech assassin


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

*www.parkerbows.com*

check out the Firestorm package!!!
it comes with everything you need except a release!!!
i have shot the Inferno for the past year. very accurate, fast, quiet, tunes and handles like a dream!!!!

www.parkerbows.com


----------



## bowdawg hunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Get a used hoty hawk series. Unless you just want to spend a lot of cash, I got one loaded for less than 400. Shoots awesome, quite, light.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

diamond outlaw would make a good package


----------



## jsnole (Dec 19, 2011)

I am just getting back into it and went with the Assassin. I am very happy with it and it performs like bows costing alot more!


----------



## HellKat80 (Feb 20, 2012)

mattblaue said:


> i havent done any bowhunting or archery but i catch on fast. im not a big guy either. 60-70lb pull 27 in draw. whats a GOOD compound bow?


I have been looking for a bow for about 6 months now. I think the most important thing to do is find a good dealer and shoot the hell out of anything and everything. I have been told so many differnt things, speed, Pounds, but at the end of the day it seems that comfort is the key. I like the bow madness but i like the diamond outlaw better. it fit me a little better and i prefered the 80% let off, but by all means i dont want to take away from the bow madness. its a great bow.

I am a small guy too. I would stay with a 50-60 lb draw, no sense in killing yourself, my draw is 27.5 

I have read on here that the Diamond outlaw has Shallow cams and string de-railment can be an issue. But i believe thats operator error, use a release, never dry fire and be smart.

I just put a Outlaw on layaway yesterday, can't wait to shoot.


----------



## Sockwell (Nov 25, 2011)

Assasin, again. Best thing about it is that its a good bow for a starter or someone who has been hunting for years. I've been bowhunting since 1980. This past summer, i sold my Mathews and got one. Its sweet.


----------



## liquidshredda (Nov 23, 2011)

another vote for the assassin, i love mine, and have only been shooting it for a couple months, and am pretty darn good with it. and its super easy to draw and its the 70 pd model. Im also small Im 5'7 165. and can pull it back allday long.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

What is your budget for everything?

It adds up quick if you buy the more expensive gear. 

Shoot as many as you can and i suggest buying one with adjustable draw length built in. I went to a supposed great shop spent a ton of money on a new in box mathews dxt a few years back. Guess what the draw length was not correct. It was a whole inch off, and after i changed it was alot more comfortable to shoot. You can also hurt your self with to long of a draw length if you are shooting a lot.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Where we at on the assassin count??? anyway add me to the assassin list. Best dollar value out there right now.


----------



## td051 (Jan 14, 2007)

Deffently try out a Bowtech Assassin. By no means a starter bow either, excellent performance for the price.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Assassin or quest hammer


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

robbbinhoodx said:


> any mid to higher end bow from any good manufacturer will do the trick. with your draw length you can go with some of the lower braceheight speed bows and be just fine. if you're not sure if you want to dump alot of money into this sport start off with a nice used bow from the classified secton here on AT. lots of great bows at decent prices. i would recommend getting a used bow from the classifieds on AT because you will get a high performance bow that will retain it's resale value if and when you decide to upgrade for a brand new model. you can get a flagship bow that was made a couple of years ago for about 2/3 the retail price and shoots just like the day it came to the proshop.


^^^^^this but first go to a proshop, have them measure your draw lenght properly and shoot some bows set to different draw weights to see what you might like then look for a same or similar bow on the AT classifieds. That is the best recomendation I can offer without knowing a lot more.


----------



## gpgriff55 (Jan 15, 2012)

As others have said...go to your local shop and shoot as many as you can. Ask what the differences are amongst the different price points. You will see that you get what you pay for in terms of the quality of the bow and the quality of the accessories. Narrow it down to those bows that meet your criteria and feel the best in your hands, then pick your favorite. Have fun!


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you looking for new or used? if you are looking for used i have an 2007 Bowtech Guardian that i am about to sell on AT. This would be one of the nicest shooting bows you will ever pick up. I love this bow and i have 2 of them that is why i am going to sell one. I will give it to you for a good price let me know.


----------



## rtaylor (Nov 17, 2010)

Bowtech Assassin


----------



## HellKat80 (Feb 20, 2012)

What is the major differences between the Assasin and the Outlaw? From what i can tell (i am a newbie) its the Bianary cam vs single. You gain a little more FPS and Foot Lbs. Is there anything else? I have to admit the Bianary cams look sick!

And does a little more FPS and Foot Lbs matter that much? What advatages do you gain with Higher FPS and Foot Lbs I am asking because i'm inexperienced


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Mission endeavor got one and love it!!!!


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 28, 2008)

Assassin all the way. IMO its as good/better than some companies' flagship bows.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunter terrior said:


> For your money if you dont want to dive in head first I would suggest a Martin Bengal with good sights and rest. Otherwise I would say throw down 1300 for a set up Mathews or Hoyt and you won't feel the need to upgrade.


agreed except the upgrading part. When I upgrade it will be for a 2012 Bengal. I hang with my
Buddies and their bowtechs and Mathews. Even out shot each of them a time or two. Every one of them likes shooting mine and I can't say the same about theirs. Good speed for a single cam, smooth draw, quiet, dead in the hand and a rock solid backwall. No reason to spend a grand on a bow when I have one that cost 500 and shoots like it cost a grand.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

x51 on the Assassin.

Really you should go shoot as many different bows as possible. I always bought Mathews because that's what all my buddies shot(and still do) when I got into archery. Then one of them bought a Hoyt. So I said to my self "I need a Hoyt". And I got a Hoyt. But neither of them felt right to ME. Then I started shooting other brands when my buddies were not around. I felt a little guilty, but it felt right at the same time. They finally caught me and tried to have an intervention, but I stayed strong and kept shooting other brands until one day I picked up a Destroyer 350(same company that makes the Assassin). At that moment I realized what a real bow felt like. It wasn't some "luxury, look at me I'm pretty" bow(even though it is), but a "you better get movin' cause I'm gonna smoke ya" bow. Ya know, the "I can't believe a bow this fast shoots is this smooth and quiet AND looks so good" bow. Anyway I'm finally satisfied and no longer have the urge to try more bows because I know now that I have found the only bow for me(until I can afford an Insanity JK). You really should shoot as many as possible though. It gets very interesting how all the bows out there can feel so different from one another. And if you end up with a Mathews at least it'll be able to help out with breakfast.:wink:


----------



## TheMule34 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hit some shops and try all your buddies bows. When you find something that you like, start cruising the AT classifieds. Great way to get a solid used bow at a reasonable price so you're not in too deep if you decide bowhunting isn't for you...


----------



## Striker1978 (May 6, 2009)

2012 Rogue Package by Quest. Trophy Taker rest, new G5 Head loc quiver, sight with,light, sims stabilizer and sling. VERY smooth drawing bow with GREAT wall. 31"ata with 7.5" brace height. $499 package. Or go with Torrent for $100 more and get 10fps, nicer cable gaurd and bow jax. BEST bow and package for the money.


----------



## PrimalV (Jan 21, 2012)

I second the Quest Bows. I own 2 of them (Rev and Primal) and also own a Prime Centroid and G5's products are excellent all the way down to the finish on the bows.


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

Bean Outdoors said:


> diamond outlaw would make a good package


 yup x2


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Something smooth......and 50-60 lbs. to start.


----------

